# Hanging belly



## SwedishBBW (Jun 4, 2006)

*
My hanging shower belly pics are up on my site.
There you can see how I look standing up.
I hope you enjoy! :wubu: 
:kiss2: 

//SwedishBBW
*


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jun 4, 2006)

Very nice pictures!


----------



## SwedishBBW (Jun 4, 2006)

Thank you CurvaceousBBWLover!!
I'm very glad that you like them


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jun 4, 2006)

I have to tell it like it is. Please post more!


----------



## SwedishBBW (Jun 4, 2006)

I don't have any ideas of what to do for my next photosession.
Do you have any good ideas?


----------



## jamy123jej (Jun 5, 2006)

i couldnt see it :S becuz they want user name and password ??


----------



## SwedishBBW (Jun 5, 2006)

jamy123jej said:


> i couldnt see it :S becuz they want user name and password ??





Yes, it's user: besok 
password: 157swedishbbw

I have posted the info in some of my other threads.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Jun 8, 2006)

Woooow. 0_0

Are you real? It's a bit of rhetorical question, but you just seem like you stepped out of somebody's weight gain fanfiction, especially considering that you're not a feedee.

Does such a ravenous, wonderful girl truly exist? With the body of a nymph and the belly of a beast?

Is it true? ;-;


----------



## SwedishBBW (Jun 8, 2006)

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> Woooow. 0_0
> 
> Are you real? It's a bit of rhetorical question, but you just seem like you stepped out of somebody's weight gain fanfiction, especially considering that you're not a feedee.
> 
> ...





I must say that I laughed pretty hard when reading this!  
Yes I'm for real and no I'm not a feedee.
But I do admit that I love food :smitten: 
And chocolates... so I gain just because I love you could say   

And thank you again for lovely comments!

:kiss2: 

//SwedishBBW


----------

